# Lepanthes telipogoniflora Inflorescance



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

I have only had this cutting from the mother plant for less than three weeks.And this is what I get almost looks to be a double.








Sorry I was drinking dam orange juice(tropicana)and for some reason I did that to the title Telipogoniflora is what it should read


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can you take a pic that is not as dark?


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Lights were off so this is as good as i can get tonight.I will post more soon


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Awesome Chad. Mine isn't looking as good as yours. Nice job. Tell us a bit about how you are growing and maintaining them.

I would like to see a mod change the Subject of the thread to Lepanthes telipogoniflora to be correct.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re:telipogonoflora Inflorescance*

Here is a better shot








I hope


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Care is nothing special I mist the hell out of them haven't fertilized at all maybe the oak bark I mounted them to is providing some nutrients but they are booming.Light consist of a compact flourescent 55w daylight over a 20 high.
Chad


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Lepanthes calodictyon bloom thought this one was dead for sure but it had a surprise for me.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks like you are off to a great start.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll be getting calodictyon this month. I hope I can keep it alive


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

There was two in my last shipment and they both looked horrible but once I moved it to a piece of bark it exploded with growth.
goodluck with yours


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Those are the 2 I ordered Chad, hopefully I will have your green thumb...


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

And here it is 5 days later
getting ready
All the new growth is so cool I am ecstatic and quite honestly in love with lepanthes sorry kinda weird but true


----------



## Steve_nova (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking forward to this one as it has spectacular flowers compared to others in the genus.


----------



## Steve_nova (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.aos.org/AM/Images/education/dateline/Dateline_coastal_oregon_08/Lepanthes_telipogoniflora-full.jpg


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

tonight
Food for thought it is 83 degrees inside where this orchid is kept?


----------

